# Boa moving weird.



## J.huff23 (Jan 26, 2013)

Hey guys. A month or so ago my boa had a bad shed because I jus recently got heat enough to add humidity. So I took her my red tail boa out of her cage to let her soak in some warm water to loosen the skin up. When she hit the water, instead of swimming like she usually does she just started thrashing around and twisting all weird. So I took her out and left her be. I was just making feeding rounds and she took down the ft mouse like a champ but when she tried to constrict it she couldn't. She just started twisting around all weird again and she ended up laying upside down with the mouse in her mouth and he didn't move. She has been like that for 20 minutes. These weird thrashing and twitching motions have me concerned. I read about a disease that snakes can get that sounds very similar to this but I can't remember the name of it. 

If anybody had anything to say to help me I would appreciate it. Thanks. -Jake Huff


----------



## nickianderson (Jan 27, 2013)

They can get star gazing disease where they lose control of the muscles in their head and neck, they basically starve to death or dehydrate. You should notice the muscles twitching on top of its head and not being able to control it's head and neck area. Unfortunately, as far as I know, there is no cure. I guess the 100% sure way to tell would be to take it to a vet and get it diagnosed before doing anything drastic. I'm very sorry about your boa, we had one many years ago that had this, a big girl! Hoping for the best


----------



## The Snark (Jan 27, 2013)

Age of snake? Has it had sufficient water and is not dehydrated? Does the inside of the mouth look normal? Do the scales look normal is shape and placement with none misaligned, sticking up or separation from the rest? Any unusual noises when breathing, blowing bubbles, or rales like sounds? Does the feces seem normal or have an unusually strong odor? Has it had contact, direct or through a carrier such as yourself or friends, other animals, changes in habitat, food that might be questionable, or any other potential source of encephalitis?
Suggestion: get it to a doc.


----------



## pitbulllady (Jan 27, 2013)

The disease you're thinking of is Inclusion Body Disease, or IBD, a highly contagious virus among many snake species, especially Boids, and it can cause the symptoms you're describing.  So can being dehydrated, so the best advice is to do what The Snark already said: take it to a vet.  Only a blood test can determine if you're dealing with IBD, and if that is the cause, the only humane thing to do is to have the snake euthanized.  There is no cure, and the disease just keeps getting progressively worse.  The really awful thing is that once that virus is on your property, it's nearly impossible to eradicate, so any future snakes you bring there will likely get it, too.  If the blood test is negative for IBD, another thing you might want to keep in mind, if your snake is a morph, is that many morph snakes do experience some degree of neurological issues and/or physical issues.  Most of them are highly inbred, after all, so you increase the odds of whatever "junk genes" in a particular bloodline are present of manifesting themselves.

pitbulllady


----------



## J.huff23 (Jan 27, 2013)

pitbulllady said:


> The disease you're thinking of is Inclusion Body Disease, or IBD, a highly contagious virus among many snake species, especially Boids, and it can cause the symptoms you're describing.  So can being dehydrated, so the best advice is to do what The Snark already said: take it to a vet.  Only a blood test can determine if you're dealing with IBD, and if that is the cause, the only humane thing to do is to have the snake euthanized.  There is no cure, and the disease just keeps getting progressively worse.  The really awful thing is that once that virus is on your property, it's nearly impossible to eradicate, so any future snakes you bring there will likely get it, too.  If the blood test is negative for IBD, another thing you might want to keep in mind, if your snake is a morph, is that many morph snakes do experience some degree of neurological issues and/or physical issues.  Most of them are highly inbred, after all, so you increase the odds of whatever "junk genes" in a particular bloodline are present of manifesting themselves.
> 
> pitbulllady


If my girl had this disease would she be moving that way all the time? Also, what are the chances that a local vet could do that kind of a blood test?


----------



## pitbulllady (Jan 27, 2013)

J.huff23 said:


> If my girl had this disease would she be moving that way all the time? Also, what are the chances that a local vet could do that kind of a blood test?


Google IBD symptoms...they can come on suddenly, or take a long time and develop gradually.  A  younger snake will often develop symptoms quicker and more severely than an adult, just like a puppy will experience a faster onset and more severe, usually lethal, Parvo infection, while adult dogs can be sub-clinical if they happen to get infected.  I don't know what the chances where you live of finding a vet who can perform that blood test or who will touch reptiles at all.  I live in a rural area in the South, and my vet can do that, and Clemson U. has a research lab facility that does the actual testing once the blood sample is sent in by the vet.  I can't speak for where you happen to live, but there's only one way to find out, right?  Contact vets in your area.  Look in the YP's and see if any treat reptiles or if they can refer you to one who does.

pitbulllady


----------



## The Snark (Jan 27, 2013)

Please be aware. The vectors of several snake viruses, which your description strongly indicates, are unknown. In short, you may have become an inadvertent transmitter. Strict hygiene regimen, avoiding pet stores, other susceptible animals and possible routes of transmission are in order. IE, apply your infection control protocols.


----------



## J.huff23 (Feb 2, 2013)

Thank you for the help everybody. I'm going to keep an eye on her and call around to the local vets to inquire about their experience with reptiles. Thanks again guys.


----------

